# Aquapheresis in conjestive heart failure patient



## dabeall (Apr 7, 2010)

Could someone please tell me how they would code that.


----------



## 634sg4fs65g4fg (Apr 9, 2010)

*Aquapherisis/ ultrafiltration*

For inpatient 99.78


----------

